# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا >  امساكية شهر رمضان المبارك في ابوظبي ودبي والشارقة وراس الخيمة

## m&mz

ابوظبي



دبي 



الشارقة


راس الخيمه





وكل عام والجميع بألف خير

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

سنة الإعتكاف في العشر الأواخر من رمضان 
فدية العاجز عن الصوم في رمضان 
أشياء لا تـفسـد الصوم 
رمضان بين الطاعات والآفات 
يومك في رمضان 
ما هي مفسدات الصوم ؟ 
أعمال تزيد الأجر في رمضان 
احاديث عن فضل الصيام 
هل يجوز تنظيف الأسنان بالفرشاة والمعجون في... 
تعرف على معنى كلمة رمضان

----------


## Rahooy

مشكوووره ع الجداول

وما قصرتي


^ـ^

----------


## مخيمه فالكراج

مشكوره الغاليه
ومبروك عليكم الشهر

----------


## راعية الفزعات

مشكوره

----------


## تاتو7

مشكور الغالية ويزاج الله الف خير بس اشمعنى الفجيره وام القيوين ووعيمان عشان نحن بعد من هالامارات ندعيلج

----------


## الخيماويه1981

تسلمين اختي على الجداول...

----------


## um saoody

يزاج الله خير الغاليه

----------

